# Cannon T3 reviews



## pdt818 (May 1, 2008)

I am getting me and my wife our first DSLR camera and I am seriously looking at the cannon T3. I really like the T3i, but I can get a nice package deal with the T3 for about the same $ as the T3i. The T3 would come with a camera bag, memory card, base lens that comes with the camera and a 55-250mm lens. T3i is a little high for us rights now with the same equipment. Anyone used the T3? Is it a decent buy? All the reviews I have read online have been positive. Any feedback would be appreciated. 

Jerron


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Hey Jerron, my brother bought the same kit for his first DSLR and he's lovin it. He's already cycled 2500 shots through it and the pics I've seen are great. 
Here is a shot he took with it yesterday.
Good luck


----------



## pdt818 (May 1, 2008)

chubri777 said:


> Hey Jerron, my brother bought the same kit for his first DSLR and he's lovin it. He's already cycled 2500 shots through it and the pics I've seen are great.
> Here is a shot he took with it yesterday.
> Good luck


That is an awesome shot! I ended up getting the T3 and my wife and I have been enjoying it thoroughly. I got some really great shots of Ibis and of a hawk. I will try to post them when I get them off my memory card. Thanks for the help.

Jerron


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Love mine*

I shot 2800 shots with mine in Moab last week. Love that camera. Good glass is much more important than the back.

Griz


----------

